# Australian tractor pull schedule for summer 2004-2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Remember folks that our winter is their summer. This site has their Nov. 2004 to Oct. 2005 schedule of events. I can only imagine what an Aussie tractor pull must be like. Here is a link:

http://www.austractorpulls.org/


----------

